# start.urclearning.org



## el calvinist (Jul 17, 2006)

good stuff from the URC, such as sermons, lectures and the famous, much detested "sinners and saints."

start.urclearning.org


----------



## Philip A (Jul 17, 2006)

I just found this a week ago. I've listened to about six installments of "Sinners and Saints," and I am quite impressed (besides thoroughly amused). You guys need to get that Apple Valley church plant up to full steam, so they can in turn start moving up Hwy 395 with more church plants 

Those guys are hilarious


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 18, 2006)

I did a couple of those shows, even hosted one, when they were on KBRT (50K AM blowtorch daytimer in LA). 

In more recent years they moved the show to KKLA following the White Horse Inn and now they've moved to the podosphere.

They're good fellows, even though they're former students, they've some how managed to overcome that handicap and become useful. 

Adam's congregation is overseeing an Anglo church plant and is preparing to do a Spanish-language church plant.

Pasadena is also a plant. 

rsc

rsc


----------

